# Where can I buy Corsair CX430



## mobileN00b (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys, I want to buy the Corsair CX430 but it is locally unavailable. In flipkart the price is 2751 INR.. Can I get a better deal than this, online somewhere else?
Also I dont have service of corsair in my area, Bhubaneswar. Where's the nearest service centre for corsair to go if the psu goes kaput?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 10, 2012)

I also live in the same city.. You can look in Saheed Nagar.. I got my CX500V2 from Gadgets World near Meghdoot Hotel.. see there..


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 11, 2012)

^^
For what price?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2012)

I also live in Bhubaneswar, and  i need a PSU under 2300.. There is Gigabyte PoweRock 550w for 2320 from ebay.. Is it a good deal ?? Since there is no corsair service in BBSR.. .. there is also Accel Service center nearby which does service for Gigabyte..


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 11, 2012)

Call nearby Accel and get confirmation from them whether they service Gigabyte SMPS or not. If they does, then buy Gigabyte, otherwise go for Corsair.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 12, 2012)

Who told there is no service for Corsair in BBSR. Earlier it was provided by Aditya Infotech, but now they have moved from Bhubaneswar. 
Corsair RMA is now handled by Kaizen. Check here: Kaizen Infoserve Pvt Ltd., .::. Login

Kaizen Infoserve Pvt. Ltd. - Bhubaneswar - Bhubaneshwar, India - WowCity.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ Thank you for the info... the ******g local store shopkeeper told me that they donot supply corsair RAMs because there was no corsair service in bhubaneswar.. 
They offered me ZION which i said a big no no..

About the PSU, I ordered a Gigabyte 550w, Since Corsair is available for 2700 out of my budget, will let you guys know about the build quality and all (review)..since its not a well known product


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 12, 2012)

k, review it. 
BTW which all shops did you enquire at?

Did you ask Accel about service if you get the PSU online coz I dont see gigabyte products being sold here.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 12, 2012)

So no corsair in BBSR ? Well darn flipkart it increased price :/ it was Rs 2536/- 3 days ago...In SBP all shopkeepers are fool, they tell me EN 210 GPU 1 GB DDR3 is the best card in market... and i was like


----------



## Myth (Jul 12, 2012)

Ask in the bigger shops in bbsr for good brands. They can arrange it, even if they dont have it at that moment. 
For asus products, check with rashi peripherals first and then approach any other shop for a deal. ( rashi cant sell stuff, they can only distribute through dealers).


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 12, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> ^^ Thank you for the info... the ******g local store shopkeeper told me that they donot supply corsair RAMs because there was no corsair service in bhubaneswar..
> They offered me ZION which i said a big no no..
> 
> About the PSU, I ordered a Gigabyte 550w, Since Corsair is available for 2700 out of my budget, will let you guys know about the build quality and all (review)..since its not a well known product



Seriously? There are some users from bssr. You may contact them for the location of good shops.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2012)

it seems we are going off topic


----------



## nickreynold (Oct 18, 2012)

I got Corsair CX 430 V2 from New Delhi by my brother who got that for Rs 2500/-(Rs 2350+5% tax+2% card swipe) and will be bringing me that on this Dushera. Thanks to the power supply blacklisted thread, I got to know the importance of a good power supply. I am using the cheap odyssey power supply for my old pc for a year may be now but I can not risk that for my new pc which would cost 26k and plus a GPU around 10k. Thanks a lot to Myth who informed me about the Corsair service center in Bhubaneswar and I bought the Corsair model which was in my budget( max 2.5 k and the model was suggested VS 450 but CX 430 V2 was a better option if I could increase my budget which I did not have to). The shop my brother got was after I did a lot of search of Neheru place in Delhi and came across two websites which lists almost everything. The second site gave me the address of the shop in that location and VS 450 was listed at Rs 2200/- including tax.CX 430  was listed too but the price was not quoted and i think it was for V2. I insisted my brother for checking the V2 version which he did(its not on the cover but the sticker on the unit).The shopkeeper even tested the unit by running it when my brother told him that he will be taking it to Odisha. You check their website and see if they ship or if someone known to you in Delhi, then give him the address and mobile number so that they can get it from there.I was looking for coolermaster brand but they do not have service center in bhubaneswar and their new series Thunder 500w may be available in Bhubaneswar but its priced above 3k and same was from Corsair(may be CX 550 V2 which my brother inquired from that shop.it was 3.2k plus tax). The fact is the availability of branded things are very limited in bhubanswar but its not shopkeepers fault. People are not brand conscious and also not aware of the latest technology when it comes to computers. Demand is directly proportional to supply. if people will demand, they are certain to stock good things. The assistant in the dealer shop said he never heard about Corsair(not his fault though) but he recognized the name Kaizen as its also the service center for D-Link. The dealer himself said you can buy anything  which is not available in his shop and its fine but rest you can get from us. I asked him to inquire about GPU specially HD 6670 but depending upon the status of power supply, the choices and availability of GPU are limited(Asus,  may be ATI, Powercolor and if lucky then some more). But they even do not stock Quality GPU and if they have, they have 1-2 model max. They give people 1-2 GB DDR3 and people think they can run anything with it and when they do, they face problems. After a lot of search, I was able to find the powercolor distributor branch here in bhubaneswar which is also the national distributor the brand and I got only one card in stock with them- HD 7770 priced at 9k(after inquiring  whether I am shop owner or individual). The warranty was for 3 yrs he said and the service will be by them,. I am waiting for some price cut or some other brand. otherwise i may tell my brother to get it from New Delhi( better brand with price cut too- Ex-Sapphire brand at 8.2k). One of my known person has GTS 450 but its availability is less too. I am giving the website link of the two shops I searched in New Delhi. Good to check out the prices-

Nehru Place IT Hub - Delhi - INDIA - Latest Prices for Computer Hardware, Laptop, Desktop PC, LCD Monitor, Memory Cards, RAM, Hard disk drive, Pen Drive, DVD Combo Writer, Webcam, Digital Camera, MP3 Player, USB devices, Laptop spares Parts, Laptop A

This shop I got my PSU-

Computer components, Cabinet ,hardware, SMPS, cooler master , Iball, intex, frontech computer cabinet, Power supply , indian dealer, distributors, delhi & ncr, india


Powercolor natioanl distributor(branch in bhubaneswar where i inquired)

Abacus Peripherals, Sahid Nagar

I am hoping to get the Gigabyte OC version of HD 7770 which is priced at Rs 9175 at flipkart.

Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R777OC-1GD 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com 

The only problem is of service center in bhubaneswar even if this card i order online.(warranty all 3 yrs). My final decision may be HD 7770( for causal gaming need)but the price difference matters from HD 6850.



Nerevarine said:


> it seems we are going off topic



Its a coincidence that I am trying to build the same configuration which you have- like Processor, Ram(different brand though),Motherboard,Monitor(Brand to choose from yet from iball- it has integrated speakers,3yr warrenty/Samsung/Dell- your model).Also the choice of graphics card is same too although I may settle for HD 7770.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ 
Get the MSI HD 7770 from smc.. it  is priced at Rs 8200 + shipping charge.. its overclocked as well and the good thing is, we have a MSI service center here in BBSR..
Regarding the monitor, you can go for Dell IN2030M, since it is a tried and tested product and has awesome reviews (also cheap).. My bro has a NEC V221WG which is an excellent FHD monitor, too bad its not available anymore


----------

